

Show HN: Gmail Share Button - ishener
http://www.gmailsharebutton.com/

======
wingerlang
I didn't even know there was a gmail contact list, but after looking around I
found it.

There is no site on earth I can think of that would be relevant for all of my
contacts which as everything from work-related, product related, friends, past
friends and random people I don't even know.

I will only assume that this is the case for most people. And with that I
struggle to see anyone using this button, care to elaborate? Maybe I am the
only one that never looked at his contact list before.

